

Verizon patents set-top box w/ camera for targeted ads - personlurking
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/12/how-to-get-targeted-ads-on-your-tv-a-camera-in-your-set-top-box/

======
personlurking
From another site reporting this news,

"Verizon gave a few examples of how the technology could be used: if a couple
is arguing, an ad for marriage counseling would pop up while sounds of
cuddling would prompt an ad for contraceptives."

